

Paul McCartney Signs $400 Million iTunes Deal For The Beatles Catalog - nickb
http://www.upi.com/NewsTrack/Entertainment/2008/03/08/mccartney_cashes_in_on_beatles_catalog

======
s3graham
Why the heck wouldn't he wait until after the divorce?

